# My Sony Xperia P Review -  A great masterpiece!



## bhushan2k (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sony Xperia P Review -  A great masterpiece!*

*PICS OF THE PHONE ARE UPDATED*

*Specs on GSMArena*

Price => 18k (without bill)

Place => Alfa store, Vile Parle, Mumbai

Interface => Official ICS 4.0.4 

*Android 4.1 Jelly Bean confirmed by Sony*

Package Details:
Included => Phone , earphones, USB cable, Charger, manual
Not Included => USB OTG Host Cable, HDMI Cable, Case, Screen Protector, Dock 



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8111754226_b8deffe949_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8191/8111753166_9ded26b1e5_b.jpg



Just a one word => truly gorgeous....It's one of the great phone I have ever encountered with.

*Build quality:
*
Feels premium. Solid built. Aluminium unibody design feels really great. Little bit bulky while handling but who cares when ur internals are so powerful . Drawback => apart from premium feeling of aluminium body, scratches can be easily getable in future depending on ur way of handling. I suggest those who take this phone buy a case to protect this device from dust and scratches. Also get one good quality screenguard as the display is not made up of Gorilla glass, it is scratch resistant though.  U have camera shutter key on the bottom right side as usual unlike many mid and high-end mobiles. Volume rocker, power come lock screen and loudspeaker protected by nice mesh can be found on right side. On the left side, you will find all connectivity options like HDMI, standard Micro-USB supporting USB OTG Host feature (see in memory section), micro-SIM slots. 3.5mm jack can be found on the top left side. Nothing at the bottom side. Heard that bottom strip is removable but don’t wanna experiment on it, or rather not interested in such stuffs. Back side is bit curvy. 8mb shooter followed by powerfull single LED flash can be found at the top of back side. On the bottom side, you will find Xperia and Sony’s logo.



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8111719970_44f06841d8_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8111719196_726b06eb2a_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8111710809_de3dcc7e8f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8111710351_a6070b2d88_b.jpg



*Display:
*
Supporting mobile BRAVIA engine, 4" capacitive display also boasts Sony's so claimed WhiteMagic technology (4th white subpixel) which results in excellent brightness and outdoor sunlight legibility. And believe me, at one point u will even start to compare this panel with AMOLED unit. You can adjust brightness settings too (it’s new to me though) to bright mode and power saver mode with auto brightness adjustment to save battery drain (as 90% battery drains coz of display according to my observation on xperia p). Usually 3.7” to 4” screens come with 400 x 800 or 480 x 854 resolutions like all last year xperia lineup or this year’s xperia u, sola. But xperia p coming with 540 x 960 qHD resolution means higher ppi resulted in crispy UI experience. Touch response is also good.



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8111720730_fdf4a0a6fe_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8111720328_ee8faa3abe_b.jpg



*Dual Core Cortex A9 clocked at 1GHz + Mali 400 (Single Core) + 1GB RAM + ICS 4.0.4:
*

(Note: UI Screenshots are re-sized i.e. trimmed down resolution but game screenshots are of full resolution.)



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8108617124_71f158dcd0.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8465/8108607662_865245e2c7.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8108600321_26019dbf7d.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8108600023_b4c8d69ab7.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8044/8108599677_5086d449ec.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8108606208_52e003a4e3.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8186/8108598803_691e80e916.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8108605570_2e8e19079e.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8108605060_24090a9995.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8108604930_28e2851bb2.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8186/8108597661_42e2f74d50.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8191/8108595709_f68e2d36d1.jpg



It’s great to have ICS released for xperia line-up, waiting for JB release though . Having dual core processor is necessary nowadays to get fluid UI experience. Although it isn’t clocked at 1.2GHz or higher like the one present in high end mobiles, it is fast enough to accomplish your tasks. I found no lags at all while navigating UI. Tried different launchers like Nova, TSF Shell, GO, all are smooth enough. I opened any application even while playing games. Multitasking is powerful enough. I give this credit to enough amount of RAM present in xperia p. When I visit running processes in settings, it always shows me 400MB or more memory is used and more than 300MB free. When I saw the same on brother’s Defy Plus, it showed me just 20-30MB free resulted in laggy UI. Opening an application on his phone was a tedious task. So you can imagine the importance of good amount of RAM. Playing games on Mali 400 is a pleasure. Tried high titled games like N.O.V.A.3, Asphalt, Shadowgun. No lags. Found one weird accelerometer problem while playing Asphalt. 2-3 times I came to this problem. When I started racing, screen got completely tilted and lost accelerometer controls too. Had to restart the game then finally it ran correctly. This problem came in this game only. I wonder why. But graphics are good enough to play any game.



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8192/8108613842_9f7ca1f7a4_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8108612320_2ebe3f23f5_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8108609756_43d459d217_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8108602199_9de1ffa17c_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8108721584_80a7c8bdb9_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8108715425_2bb01a91da_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8476/8108610468_cd32dfed8a_b.jpg



Typing too is pretty comfortable on 4" screen. I can even type on portrait keypad comfortably. 



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8108595423_8b931b67af.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8335/8108790653_b55bb0a696.jpg



Gallary is now Album in ICS and is well organized and have new feel unlike traditional Gingerbread look. You can even set thumbnail sizes in Album app.



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8108658253_56ca469a8b.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8048/8108664498_70849d2784.jpg



*Memory:
*
Like we all know, Xperia S, P, U have memory limitations up to 32GB, 16GB, 8GB respectively with non-expandable means you cannot use memory card . This is major drawback especially for Xperia U and P users. When u install high titled games, they usually use 1-2GB memory to store data files. Installing such 2-3 games plus storing 2-3 HD movies and you will end up with “out of memory” notification. So installing more than two high memory consuming games and storing more than 1-2 full movies is strict no go. Also, few days ago, I came up with USB On-The-Go Host support present in Xperia line-up, most of you are already know this feature though. This is something interesting and new to me. You can attach your USB flash drive to extend phone’s memory. Using USB keyboard, mouse make your tasks easy. I’m gonna buy OTG cable soon to use my 32GB pen drive. So, non-expandable memory is not at all problem. Just imagine, u connecting today’s highest capacity 128GB pen drive to your mobile having all your favorite songs and movies stored in it .

*Audio and Video:
*
SUPER AWESOME . Xperia P has a GREAT audio quality. Trust me. The provided bundled ear-phones are great too. While purchasing phone, I thought I will have to buy good quality in ear-pieces like Sennheiser or SoundMagic. But the provided ear-phones are good enough. Listening your favorite songs is a pleasure. Crystal clear man! Bass is good enough. You can try good apps like PowerAMP or Winamp (the one m using) to unleash full power of various equalizers’ effects. Watching 1080p fullHD videos on BRAVIA display, awesome man. The stock player is so great that you won’t even need to install 3rd party player. It played divx, mkv, mp4 fullHD files too. No lags at all. It even starts the video quickly when u move slider timer bar. Stock player doesn’t support subtitles though . so u can try different player for that. MX Player is my favourite.



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8108595959_a0968267c3.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8471/8108596519_33d47c9bbe.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8467/8108799348_3824405b12.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8108791631_203f450234.jpg



*Camera:
*



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8324/8108510281_7e09862602_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8108518156_cbd02cfabb_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8331/8108510083_c53bb5dd54_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8052/8108509975_e8c2a2bf28_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8324/8108509881_5b6a76f138_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8108509773_94979e30c5_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8051/8108509575_b5e87731d1_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8055/8108517376_bc86689b0a_z.jpg



It’s indeed a great 8mp Exmor R shooter. Various options I found in camera settings such as various scene modes, exposure value adjustment, Red-Eye reduction in flash, focus modes, ISO settings, metering modes, white balance adjustment, capture method, image / video stabilization (important for shakers ). As m into photography (though beginner ) and I go on treks so much, I wanted to buy a camera phone. That’s the only reason I opted out XOLO X900, Atrix 2 and Nexus from my list while purchasing. Otherwise the three phones are great. So if u are not much into photography and want a clear performer, get Nexus straight away. Trust me captured photos have enough details. I will soon post pics too as I haven’t taken enough pics. Phone supports 1080p recording too. And with HDMI interface, you can even see your stuffs on large HD TV. I liked so called 3D-Sweep Panorama feature from Sony, though u need to be a master to use sweep panorama option precisely as u experiment with different environments. Image and even video stabilization feature works great and Exmor R sensor works great under low light conditions.



Spoiler



*i47.tinypic.com/9uyuww.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/nec9hf.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/350lz5i.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/6y3b51.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/2h506bm.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/qn5nvs.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/lk0f6.jpg



*Battery:
*
Battery is just merely over 1300 mAh. If you compare it with other phones fall under same price bracket, it’s not at all good enough I must say. Atrix 2, nexus, XOLO are providing over 1700 mAh. But, I must say, Sony’s engineers did great work with this masterpiece. Fortunately and unbelievably battery easily lasts long a day with moderate usage like an hour listening music, hour of surfing, watching videos, 3-4 games for an hour. Don’t know how this piece is so power efficient. Xperia P is the first phone supporting Extended Standby Mode feature from Sony. When u lock the screen or turn off the display, this feature disables data traffic and background data usage like whatsapp, google, facebook synchronizations. This helps to optimize battery lifetime. As battery of Xperia P is non-replaceable, this feature provides great help. If you are a heavy user while travelling, you must carry charger. As of my observations, browsing, playing games, and screen (including its brightness) consumes more power. So I suggest you to enable this Extended Standby Mode feature and set your screen sleep time as low as possible like 15 seconds. Also one good thing I found related to battery. It’s charges fast enough. It took just less than hour to charge it fully from 10%. Don’t know how but again a great engineering work from Sony. I even compared it with my Nokia 5230. It has similar capacity battery (1320 mAh), took more than one and half hour to charge. Also, noticed one thing. Xperia P charges faster when u connect your phone to charger adapter than when u get USB power from computer.

*Benchmarks of Xperia P (ICS):*

*(Benchmarks of Xperia P (GB) compared with other phones - GSMArena)*



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8053/8109126991_c23bfeb228.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8109127187_0263d1ecf2.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8191/8109135408_563af4cafb.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8109135988_076ebca9b3.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8109128159_eb3b6f5da5.jpg *farm9.staticflickr.com/8324/8109127695_63d3b0eb04.jpg



*Final words:
*
It is really worth to buy this masterpiece at 22k (with bill) considering trademark features such as 8MP Exmor R sensor, BRAVIA display, WhiteMagic technology, Extended Standby Mode, Data Usage app over other similar category phones.

My Rating:

Package => 3/5

Build Quality => 4.5/5

Screen => 4.5/5

UI => 4/5

Camera => 4.5/5

Browsing => 3.5/5

Messaging => 4.5/5

Battery => 3/5

Sound => 4.5/5

Calling => 4/5

Gaming => 4/5

This is my first review of any electronic gadget. I will be glad to have your suggestion, replies and questions as they always encourage me..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice review! Put some pics of the UI, and phone to


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 19, 2012)

sure buddy...gonna update it soon..


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

^Gud Review Post the pic of the mobile BTW very good camera quality


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ thanks buddy..  yup..camera quality is indeed great...will post mobile pics soon...the problem is i don't have other cam to capture pics of this mobile lol..


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

^Lol you should get a camera first


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 19, 2012)

^^actually..!!


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks bhushan for this great review...I always value user reviews more than experts...I have sent u a PM.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot buddy for your valuable response..  check PM...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 21, 2012)

awesome review  looking forward to buy this  HEY dude where u got it for 18 k??  its around 23k :/ if i can get it for 18k that would be great!! any links? ty


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 21, 2012)

@ujjwal007, thanks for your reply buddy.  I took it from alfa store, mumbai without bill. With bill cost is 22k.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> awesome review  looking forward to buy this  HEY dude where u got it for 18 k??  its around 23k :/ if i can get it for 18k that would be great!! any links? ty


Bro get SX S instead  .... BTW Ainol  tab beats it .. its a tab  lol
BTW bhushan Awesome Review.. But where are Mobile pics. ?


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro get SX S instead  .... BTW Ainol  tab beats it .. its a tab  lol
> BTW bhushan Awesome Review.. But where are Mobile pics. ?



26-28k ka phone 18k mein?? :O

pics of the mobie are updated..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

bhushan05d251 said:


> 26-28k ka phone 18k mein?? :O
> 
> pics of the mobie are updated..


LOL w/o Bill its 22k


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 22, 2012)

XPeria S is 25k with bill.

Benchmarks are same as XPeria U.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL w/o Bill its 22k



Nice.. I guess diwali tak 20k tak ajayega w/o bill


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bro Mobile look awesome


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 22, 2012)

^^yeah..


----------



## sachingani (Oct 23, 2012)

Bro It is Available @ Rs 17000 in Ebay.. Use coupans there to avail discount.. to amt of Rs 1000 discount..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 23, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> awesome review  looking forward to buy this  HEY dude where u got it for 18 k??  its around 23k :/ if i can get it for 18k that would be great!! any links? ty


BTW Deal is going .on ... SX P for 16k Sony Xperia P LT22i | One Year Warranty | eBay


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 23, 2012)

^^that shouldn't be of manufacturer's warranty...but 16.5k is sweet deal..wondering how come the cost is so down now..??


----------



## vivs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,
Awesome review...
And did you get it with manf warranty?



bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^that shouldn't be of manufacturer's warranty...but 16.5k is sweet deal..wondering how come the cost is so down now..??


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 25, 2012)

^^took it w/o bill...thanks for ur response..


----------



## vivs (Oct 25, 2012)

Whats your opinion about xperia U? Would you recommend going for it? and its available for 11.9K in ebay..
its sellers warranty..and any idea whether these phones give trouble in the first year?


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 26, 2012)

xperia u has dual core processor and mali graphics making it clear performer standing alone in the league of entry-level smart phones under 15k...it has certain trademark features from sony such as bravia engine, xloud, reality disply, exmor r sensor...

major drawback => no card slot...means u will just have 4GB internal memory to store ur data...and just over 1300mAh battery capacity, though sony engineers worked brilliantly to utilize it somewhat pretty well by providing active standby mode feature in ICS update..

if memory is not an issue then xperia u is indeed good phone..u will have that dual core power for sure...

if u want to buy a phone with warranty then go with manufacturer's warranty...


----------



## vivs (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks for the reply..


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 26, 2012)

vivs said:


> Whats your opinion about xperia U? Would you recommend going for it? and its available for 11.9K in ebay..
> its sellers warranty..and any idea whether these phones give trouble in the first year?



For 11.9 its a steal!
It's same as XPeria P, just Screen size, Camera and Display size differs oh yeah and NFC, plus it has led bar which is unique.Performance wise both are equally same check benchmarks


----------



## anjalive (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi B, what would you suggest ? Xperia P, S advance & SII, my heart is set to P & S2 but both are 20k+. Iam in a fix, not bale to decide from few weeks.


----------



## vipul619 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great review. Congrats on your device! 



vivs said:


> Whats your opinion about xperia U? Would you recommend going for it? and its available for 11.9K in ebay..
> its sellers warranty..and any idea whether these phones give trouble in the first year?



As said the device is snappy as hell! No complaints performance wise.
But keep in mind that you only have 4GB to spare for movies/songs/pictures. Also you have a 720p camera, so recordings done by you are going to be huge as well. If you can manage, buy it!


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 28, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Great review. Congrats on your device!



thanks buddy..  as said, apart from battery disappointment, the device rocks...


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 29, 2012)

nice review mate..  and i got the screen protector but it was opened up and thrown away by my sister.. will have to buy a new one..


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 29, 2012)

anjalive said:


> Hi B, what would you suggest ? Xperia P, S advance & SII, my heart is set to P & S2 but both are 20k+. Iam in a fix, not bale to decide from few weeks.



Between 20 - 22k ka budget, I will go for nexus straight away... Look.. Under 22k segment, Galaxy s2, galaxy nexus, xperia p, Atrix 2, lava XOLO X900 all have their own advantages over the other... Like xperia p has great camera n awesome audio quality n BRAVIA display.. These are the only factors i looked for while getting xp.. Galaxy s2 is a clear performer n up to date android software.... Nexus has 720p hd screen u getting in 20k plus future Google updates for sure... Atrix 2 is same like xperia p in terms of performance n getting it under 20k.. Best buy.. XOLO has promising hardware and beaten even high end mobiles in some benches.. But no custom dev support.. So let me know ur requirements..


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 29, 2012)

rahul.007 said:


> nice review mate..  and i got the screen protector but it was opened up and thrown away by my sister.. will have to buy a new one..



Thanks..  I got screen protector for 400 bucks in local shop..


----------



## anjalive (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. 

I want a good camera (foto & video recording, 2nd cam also), display, looks & imp. it should be a thin phone. yeaah.. lotta requirements.  Regarding my usage - moderate usage. 
Nexus - it is a mental block to buy a phone without manufacturer warranty. I would be worried every second.  

I knw i wont change my phone for another 3-4 yrs for sure. so thinking ALOT  
Budget is oscillating between 17k-20k. 

So many constraints - requirements. so lot of confusion. 



bhushan05d251 said:


> Between 20 - 22k ka budget, I will go for nexus straight away... Look.. Under 22k segment, Galaxy s2, galaxy nexus, xperia p, Atrix 2, lava XOLO X900 all have their own advantages over the other... Like xperia p has great camera n awesome audio quality n BRAVIA display.. These are the only factors i looked for while getting xp.. Galaxy s2 is a clear performer n up to date android software.... Nexus has 720p hd screen u getting in 20k plus future Google updates for sure... Atrix 2 is same like xperia p in terms of performance n getting it under 20k.. Best buy.. XOLO has promising hardware and beaten even high end mobiles in some benches.. But no custom dev support.. So let me know ur requirements..


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 2, 2012)

anjalive said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I want a good camera (foto & video recording, 2nd cam also), display, looks & imp. it should be a thin phone. yeaah.. lotta requirements.  Regarding my usage - moderate usage.
> Nexus - it is a mental block to buy a phone without manufacturer warranty. I would be worried every second.
> ...



wait for a month or two..LG might be releasing nexus 4 officially in india...


----------



## anjalive (Nov 2, 2012)

then i will be more confused.. with another phone added to da list. Nexus is 4" or 4.65"



bhushan05d251 said:


> wait for a month or two..LG might be releasing nexus 4 officially in india...


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 3, 2012)

anjalive said:


> then i will be more confused.. with another phone added to da list. Nexus is 4" or 4.65"



^^nexus 4 doesn't mean nexus 4" or nexus having 4" screen...it's 4th flagship nexus from google...htc nexus one, samsung google nexus s, samsung google nexus I9250, lg nexus 4 e960...nexus 4 is an upgraded version of nexus released back in last year and currently available allover...so obviously u getting more features..


----------



## anjalive (Nov 3, 2012)

i think i dint put my query properly.. i meant the nexus everyone is talking about buying on ebay (since i dnt know whether its 1st or 2nd or 3rd ver).. Does that have 4.65" size screen (9250 is 4.65"). Coz i can handle max 4" screen, nothing more than that..

btw, thanks for patiently explaining what 4' means (even though there was no need of it..  )





bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^nexus 4 doesn't mean nexus 4" or nexus having 4" screen...it's 4th flagship nexus from google...htc nexus one, samsung google nexus s, samsung google nexus I9250, lg nexus 4 e960...nexus 4 is an upgraded version of nexus released back in last year and currently available allover...so obviously u getting more features..


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 3, 2012)

anjalive said:


> i think i dint put my query properly.. i meant the nexus everyone is talking about buying on ebay (since i dnt know whether its 1st or 2nd or 3rd ver).. Does that have 4.65" size screen (9250 is 4.65"). Coz i can handle max 4" screen, nothing more than that..



the screen of nexus 4 is 4.7"  well, it's honestly not that big as u thinking..else u can use it as a phablet... watching HD movies n playing games on HD screen are always pleasure...suggesting u this phone coz u are not gonna change it for 3-4 years as u said...try to buy this nexus n future 2-3 year's android updates on ur mobile for sure..so even after 3 years ur phone will have latest android update running on it...other buyers stuck up on older version updates...[/QUOTE]



anjalive said:


> btw, thanks for patiently explaining what 4' means (even though there was no need of it..  )



free ka gyaan samajh le..


----------



## anjalive (Nov 4, 2012)

I have real small hands.  apart frm providing laughter to ppl around me when they see me using a phone too big for me.. i cant handle it.. i wl probably let it slip through my hands regularly..



bhushan05d251 said:


> the screen of nexus 4 is 4.7"  well, it's honestly not that big as u thinking..else u can use it as a phablet... w.



Its tempting for the reson below.. but like i said.. very difficult ya.. 



bhushan05d251 said:


> twatching HD movies n playing games on HD screen are always pleasure...suggesting u this phone coz u are not gonna change it for 3-4 years as u said...try to buy this nexus n future 2-3 year's android updates on ur mobile for sure..so even after 3 years ur phone will have latest android update running on it...other buyers stuck up on older version updates...




LOL.. 

free ka gyaan samajh le.. [/QUOTE]

I finalized S2 & Xperia P. will be buying in 1-2 days..


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 5, 2012)

anjalive said:


> I finalized S2 & Xperia P. will be buying in 1-2 days..



between the two, get s2...it's marginally better than xperia p in terms of performance... specs are almost same..


----------



## diagus (Nov 5, 2012)

went to a store and they quoted 16k for xperia p the same thing selling in ebay they 
say these are smuggled ones from singapore so no sony india warranty


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2012)

THe specs are good enough for a phone under 17k . specially the QHD display and 1GIgs of Ram.


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 5, 2012)

diagus said:


> went to a store and they quoted 16k for xperia p the same thing selling in ebay they
> say these are smuggled ones from singapore so no sony india warranty



Yes these are from Singapore or dubai.. No manufacture warranty.. Even nexus n other w/o bill wala phones too..


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> THe specs are good enough for a phone under 17k . specially the QHD display and 1GIgs of Ram.



True.. Qhd + 1GB + 8mp + OTG


----------



## acervenky (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice Review mate.
But our device scores 2900+ on quadrant(Not on stock,its unreleased Vision Rom v3) 
Take a look here 


I have made many Roms for Xperia P,U,Sola,Go and also I am planning to build roms for Xperia Tipo,Miro and J.
Regards,
acervenky,
XPT


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 8, 2012)

acervenky said:


> Nice Review mate.
> But our device scores 2900+ on quadrant(Not on stock,its unreleased Vision Rom v3)
> Take a look here
> View attachment 7577
> ...



that's great buddy..can u provide the link to the rom?? also which kernal u used??


----------



## acervenky (Nov 25, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> that's great buddy..can u provide the link to the rom?? also which kernal u used??


You Can Search on XDA-Developers.Looks like you are not much into custom roms.
And I am using ThJap's Kernel(1GHz OnDemand Deadline)
Regards,
acervenky,
XPT


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 27, 2012)

acervenky said:


> You Can Search on XDA-Developers.Looks like you are not much into custom roms.
> And I am using ThJap's Kernel(1GHz OnDemand Deadline)
> Regards,
> acervenky,
> XPT



yeah...i saw ur vision rom thread on xda forum on that day itself when u posted score.. 
well, this is my first android..so haven't done these things by myself yet..but keenly want to learn n do these stuffs soon..as for now, sony releasing jb update in q3..so want to try that first..they MAY BE releasing 4.2 as well..but won't get 5.0 klp update for sure..also, cm10 hasn't come out yet for entire xperia lineup except few devices..so waiting for that too.. wanted to know if i flashed cm rom on a device, will i be able to update sony's official rom in future?? through any bootloader relocking process??


----------



## Nipun (Nov 27, 2012)

Excellent review. BTW You know a lot of Abhisheks :O


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> True.. Qhd + 1GB + 8mp + OTG



Yeah , true QHD indeed. No Pentile Matrix or any gimmicks.
1GB is really a steal.


----------



## acervenky (Nov 27, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> yeah...i saw ur vision rom thread on xda forum on that day itself when u posted score..
> well, this is my first android..so haven't done these things by myself yet..but keenly want to learn n do these stuffs soon..as for now, sony releasing jb update in q3..so want to try that first..they MAY BE releasing 4.2 as well..but won't get 5.0 klp update for sure..also, cm10 hasn't come out yet for entire xperia lineup except few devices..so waiting for that too.. wanted to know if i flashed cm rom on a device, will i be able to update sony's official rom in future?? through any bootloader relocking process??


Yes.You Can Update your phone by flashing official .ftf using flashtool.
CM10 still has time because CM9 still has bugs.
Regards,
acervenky,
XPT


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Excellent review. BTW You know a lot of Abhisheks :O



LOL..ya..kinda many abhisheks are there..  and thanks for your feedback on review.. 

@acervenky bro, gonna flash device soon for the first time..will need ur guidance..hope u dont mind..


----------



## acervenky (Dec 3, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> @acervenky bro, gonna flash device soon for the first time..will need ur guidance..hope u dont mind..


Sure.You can add me on facebook @ *www.facebook.com/venkatesh.surve


----------



## Sangram (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Bhushan,

Nice review, Even i was worried about the 1320 mAH battery But my friend has Xperia P & it easily lasts for a day which is enough.

BTW as you have bought your phone without BILL, so can you get it repaired from SONY service center. Somebody told me that If you are buying phones without BILL then  service center guys don't repair it...

I am thinking of buying one without BILL...T


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Sangram,
thanks for ur reply..

it's actually a tough question to answer... first thing, 99% nothing happens to the branded phone within a year (now don't ask about that 1% xD)..problem starts after it..that too depends on our handling..n i guess if such internal problems occur they will charge heavy for warranty-less phones..but u surely gotta do some maska..

about the battery..the capacity of battery is indeed low compared to similar specs phones but not at all pathetic as everyone shouting..u can get backup of a day sure..m gonna buy powerbank soon..why to ignore such masterpieces because of just one drawback..btw let me tell u it's one of the fastest charging battery..matters a lot when u want to go outside in hurry..

so which phone u buying?? optimus L9 too is a strong competitor for 20k price bracket..


----------



## Sangram (Dec 16, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> Hi Sangram,
> thanks for ur reply..
> 
> it's actually a tough question to answer... first thing, 99% nothing happens to the branded phone within a year (now don't ask about that 1% xD)..problem starts after it..that too depends on our handling..n i guess if such internal problems occur they will charge heavy for warranty-less phones..but u surely gotta do some maska..
> ...




I am buying it from SINGAPORE & yes i will get the BILL ..But i am  not sure about the sony has international warranty or not..
I am getting this phone in 14K (in Singaporean dollars)
So  i am looking forward..


----------



## shuhailnp (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi 
i m thinking of purchasing this phone for rs 15000  , but i wanted to know something .
does it have any screen freeze issue faced by like some xperia p users facing.
does it play 720p videos in s/w mode and hardware mode ?
how is the camera quality , is it better than s2 ?


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 28, 2013)

Short review of Jelly Bean 4.1.2 update


----------

